

Are verified accounts another attempt at making Twitter profitable? - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/twitter-verified-accounts/

======
dasil003
"another" attempt?

------
gsmaverick
I highly doubt this will make them very much money. Given the manpower
necessary to verify accounts.

~~~
ComputerGuru
You could theoretically streamline the process some. For businesses, simply
verifying a link to the twitter account exists on the official website is a
good step. For consumers, I don't know the easiest way - but of course, it all
depends on how much they charge.

------
swolchok
Ugh, the post decries valid SSL certs as meaningless. Thanks for contributing
to the problem.

